# I just added a filter? But it bubbles up over the top..help?



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bought a tetra whisper from petco today. It worked fine, but after a while it started bubbling up and pushed up the top and out. It's not spilling too much, but I'm worried it will bubble out over the sides. I hope I explained it enough, is this normal?

Also, I mentioned before how my unnamed betta was doing poorly and such. Well now that I have the filter going, he swims everywhere! I havn't seen him eat yet, but I'm hoping the water circulation will get him going lol.


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Is there a twisty knob on it that allows you to control the flow?


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

No, and I did everything it said correctly.


----------



## gummi (Jun 4, 2011)

I had a similar experience. I bought this to replace the internal Whisper filter that came with my Crescent 5G because I wanted the extra insert for biological filtration. Within a few minutes of setting it up it started flowing over the filter cartridge which was completely clean. I was going to decrease the flow, but was surprised to find no control; even the cheaper model that came with my tank has a flow control. I just ended up using the original filter with some Biomax. I'm interested to hear if you find a solution.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Did you baffle it? Mine comes out the top because I stuck some filter sponge in it to slow the flow down.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

No PitGurl, but I'll see if it works.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Which model is it? Is it the one that's hooked up to an air pump and suctions to the inside of the tank or is the hang on the back type?


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have the same filter in 2 of my tanks, and I got a kit, at I think ,Petsmart of various valves and intersections for the air line, one of the fittings has a way to control the flow of air so I can turn it down to the desired current.
Here is a link for an example of what I am talking about.
http://www.aquariumguys.com/twowayvalve.html


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

If you have the Tetra Whisper 3i model, they tend to do that. I've hard the worst luck with them. I've tried them everywhere, they always end up detaching/toppling over and start bubbling and they don't ever work as intended. I threw them away, sadly, instead of returning them to the store. I still have the air pumps they come with so it wasn't a total waste of money. If you really want something that will work try getting a Tetra Whisper 10I, the one advertised for 10 gallons. I've had an awesome experience with mine and my betta loves it.  You can adjust the flow if you think it's too much by placing a sponge at the fountain. My betta loves swimming under the fountain and it aerates the tank, too! No more bubble stone needed.  It is a great buy and it is sold at Wal-Mart if you can make a trip to one, way worth the money. 

Just my two cents.


----------

